# Hoyt Trykon



## Archer Mike (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking at a Trykon XL for my son. Seen them around but I can't find much feedback about them. The spec etc. look good. The one I'm looking at is the 75th edition. I think they came out about 2006. Anyone have any strong opinions about them? 

Thank you


----------



## Archer Mike (Sep 26, 2009)

Also,

What are the differences with the XT vs. the XL limbs?

Thanks


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

xt is the shorter ata.


----------



## twebbs1369 (Aug 7, 2009)

if you are looking to buy a left handed one, send me a pm, I am buying a maxxis very soon and will be selling the Trykon, very good deal, very good bow and pretty fast too!!


----------

